# Caffeine increase the anabolic effect of oxandrolone



## Grozny (Oct 27, 2013)

_
*According to the study caffeine is reported to accelerate absorption of some drugs. Our data show that caffeine alters the excretion profile of oxandrolone. With 300 mg     of caffeine, there were very large increases (about 20 times) in the amount and rate of excretion for both oxandrolone and epioxandrolone*_








*The Portuguese, who are linked to the doping Laborat?rio the analises the Dopagem , had heard from police that some Portuguese steroids users swore by a combination of caffeine and oxandrolone. The researchers wondered what the point of that combination could be, and dived into the library.
**There they came across studies that say that can improve. Caffeine absorption and action of paracetamol [J Clin Pharmacol. 2007 Jun; 47 (6) :715-26]. Would that caffeine also with oxandrolone?

**
The researchers answered that question with an experiment in which they gave a subject with normal caffeine consumption of three cups of espresso a day a tiny amount of 0.4 mg oxandrolone.
The researchers then looked at how much caffeine for 40 hours, oxandrolone oxandrolone and the inactive metabolite epioxandrolone [structural formula shown here] there appeared in the urine of the subject. The figure below shows only what happened during the first 14 hours. Click on it for the full figure.
*

















*
Next, the researchers repeated the experiment, but gave the subject there when 300 mg of caffeine in pill form at. You can see in the figure [click for full figure] that the amount of oxandrolone and epioxandrolone fold, respectively 20 and 15 increased by caffeine above.

The researchers suspect that their experiment shows that caffeine intake of oxandrolone greatly improves the body. " Practically this Means That similar Concentrations / Effects May Be Achieved using lower dosages , "they write. " Other anabolic steroids shouldering usefull be Investigated . "
**Source: Laborat?rio the analises the Dopagem, IDP, Lisboa, Portugal. B. Salema, J. Ruivo, X. de la Torre, M. Sekera, L. Horta. Oxandrolone excretion: effect of caffeine dosing. Published www.adop.pt.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 27, 2013)

*nice study..thanks..but not much guys have money to buy real anavar! most online anavar are fakes *


----------



## Grozny (Oct 27, 2013)

yep this is a main problems these days its almost impossible to get a real oxan.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 28, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *nice study..thanks..but not much guys have money to buy real anavar! most online anavar are fakes *



Real anavar is cheaper than GH thou


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 30, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *nice study..thanks..but not much guys have money to buy real anavar! most online anavar are fakes *



Yep....tons of fake Var around, as well as Halotestin.  Legitimate versions are hard to source.

However, I know by experience that the BD Halo is 100% good to go.  With real Halo, aside from its effects on the mood, you know it is legit within the first week because physique & strength changes are already apparent.  Within 2 weeks, the increase in hardness & density is substantial.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 30, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Yep....tons of fake Var around, as well as Halotestin.  Legitimate versions are hard to source.
> 
> However, I know by experience that the BD Halo is 100% good to go.  With real Halo, aside from its effects on the mood, you know it is legit within the first week because physique & strength changes are already apparent.  Within 2 weeks, the increase in hardness & density is substantial.




*man with BD halo i feel same day i take 3 tabs befroe gym..i got hard and pumped like crazy...
but when i take halo is mad good..
big problem now is i am out of stock ..only for me few left and close guy..sucks!*


----------



## Vision (Oct 30, 2013)

If I may add as well... 

Grapefruit extract or juice also has a this pronounced effect with medications and YES including steroids!

_*Grapefruit juice will increase the potency of most oral drugs including steroids here is the article and a blind study
*_
Study-

Ceska Gynekol. 2003 Mar;68(2):117-21.
[h=1][Does grapefruit juice increase the bioavailability of orally administered sex steroids?].[/h][Article in Czech]
Fingerov? H, Oborn? I, Petrov? P, Bud?kov? M, Jezd?nsk? J.
[h=3]Source[/h]Klinika porodnictv? a gynekologie LF UP v Olomouci.

[h=3]Abstract[/h][h=4]OBJECTIVE:[/h]To verify if and to which extent the interaction with grapefruit juice can increase bioavailability of orally administered sexual steroids.
[h=4]DESIGN:[/h]Pilot pharmacokinetics study.
[h=4]SETTING:[/h]Department of Obstetrics and Gynecology and Institute of Pharmacology, Medical Faculty, Palack? University, Olomouc; Department of Nuclear Medicine, University Hospital, Olomouc.
[h=4]METHODS:[/h]2 mg of estradiol valerate and 100 mg of micronized progesterone were given to eight healthy postmenopausal volunteers. Blood samples were collected at time 0, 2, 3, 5 and 24 hours after tablets application. The same trial was repeated a week later but tablets were swallowed with 200 ml of grapefruit juice. Serum levels of estradiol and progesterone were measured by RIA. Results were statistically evaluated using the Wilcoxon's nonparametric paired test.
[h=4]RESULTS:[/h]Though grapefruit juice on average slightly increased serum levels of estradiol (E2) and progesterone, this increase reached statistical significance only for the E2 level 24 hours after application of tablets. The mean area under curve (AUC) of estradiol rose significantly to 117%. The even greater increase in the mean AUC of progesterone (to 125%) was not statistically significant because of marked individual variability of response.
[h=4]CONCLUSIONS:[/h]Our results suggest that grapefruit juice may increase bioavailability of orally administered estradiol and progesterone. The response varies markedly between individuals. This observation may be of some importance also for users of OC and HRT.


PMID: 12749182 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]



______________________________________________________________________________________________

Article-

James Maskalyk 
Editorial Fellow, CMAJ 

Grapefruit juice interacts with a number of medications. This unusual discovery was made serendipitously in 1989 during an experiment designed to test the effect of ethanol on a calcium-channel blocker.1 The observed response was later determined to be due to the grapefruit juice delivery vehicle rather than the alcohol. In the past decade, the list of drug interactions with grapefruit juice has expanded to include several classes of medication, precipitating a recent advisory from Health Canada.2 

The interaction: As little as 250 mL of grapefruit juice can change the metabolism of some drugs.3 This drug?food interaction occurs because of a common pathway involving a specific isoform of cytochrome P450 ? CYP3A4 ? present in both the liver and the intestinal wall. Studies suggest that grapefruit juice exerts its effect primarily at the level of the intestine.4 

After ingestion, a substrate contained in the grapefruit binds to the intestinal isoenzyme, impairing first-pass metabolism directly and causing a sustained decrease in CYP3A4 protein expression.5 Within 4 hours of ingestion, a reduction in the effective CYP3A4 concentration occurs, with effects lasting up to 24 hours.6 The net result is inhibition of drug metabolism in the intestine and increased oral bioavailability. Because of the prolonged response, separating the intake of the drug and the juice does not prevent interference. 

Individuals express CYP3A4 in different proportions, those with the highest intestinal concentration being most susceptible to grapefruit juice?drug interactions.5 An effect is seen with the whole fruit as well as its juice, so caution should be exercised with both.7 The precise chemical compound in grapefruit that causes the interaction has not been identified. There is no similar reaction with orange juice, although there is some suspicion that "sour oranges" such as the Seville variety, may have some effect.8 A recent study, however, that tested the known interference of grapefruit juice with cyclosporine showed no similar effect with Seville oranges.9 

There is some interest in the potential therapeutic benefit of adding grapefruit juice to a drug regimen to increase oral bioavailability.3 The limitation is the individual variation in patient response. However, if the chemical that causes grapefruit's CYP3A4 inhibition is elucidated, there may be an opportunity to modulate that pathway in a controlled fashion. 

What to do: Much of the data obtained on grapefruit juice?drug interactions involved measuring serum drug concentrations in small numbers of healthy volunteers. Because of the limited data and only occasional case reports,10 it is difficult to quantify the clinical significance for individual patients. One may assume that the interaction occurs primarily with oral medicines, and only with those that share the CYP3A4 metabolism pathway, with the consequence being increased oral bioavailability, higher serum drug concentrations and associated adverse effects. 

Physicians should review medication lists often, with the goal of warning patients about adverse interactions. A list of medicines with which patients should not consume grapefruit is provided in Table 1.3,11,12 In the case of several medications that share the CYP3A4 metabolism pathway, but for which a clinical effect has not been elucidated or is theoretical, patients should be advised to consume grapefruit cautiously and be monitored for toxicity..


I'll summit a Thread in regards to this so members could hear valid feedback!
Regards,
Vision


----------



## oufinny (Oct 30, 2013)

Just buy naringinen, it's the ingredient in grapefruit you want. It's cheap and makes orals that much more effective. It's also why grapefruit skin oil is used often in orals that are suspended in oil (namely overpriced DHEA pro hormones).


----------

